# The thyroid/aggression connection...



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This is very interesting to me. About 3 years ago our cat "Loomis" went in for a simple dental. They did the pre-anesthesia blood work and found he had high thyroid or hyperthyroid. It was strange because most cats with hyperthyroid present with profound weight loss. Loomis is/was obese (we have 3 cats, all are fed the same diet, the other two are normal weight). He acted normal. We went to a veterinary specialist, and had Loomis get radiation. He had to stay at the vet for 11 days because he was radio active. They had web cams on all the cats and we could tune in and "see" him any time, lol.

Loomis' thyroid went back to normal. Now I wonder if he isnt hypothyroid, as his coat looks horrible and he is even more obese (26.5 lbs!) Time for more testing. He will soon be the 6 million dollar cat! hahaha


----------

